# Classified- Contact ad manager



## tschwa2 (Dec 3, 2014)

I contacted someone from an ad and they said they never placed the ad or own that timeshare.  I tried to click on the Contact Ad Manager at the bottom of the Marketplace and all it does is open a new tab with the same Marketplace front page.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2014)

That link is not working, but it's "fixed" on the new Marketplace, which is due to roll-out soon.

My guess is that the person you contacted simply posted their Ad in the wrong place, for the wrong resort.  We see a lot of operator error in the Marketplace.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Denise, I am going to send you a PM with the info so it can be removed or at least looked at.  The body of the ad mentions the resort and the email is mentioned as well.  When you do a simple respond the phone number that is associated with a business by someone with the same last name appears as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2014)

send an email with that info to tug@tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2014)

just an update on this.

the ad is actually a legitimate ad, for whatever reason the poster left out a letter in his email address...and oddly enough...another gentleman had that very gmail account already...which explains the reply =)


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep - operator error….


----------

